# PowerSmart made in ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just ran across the PowerSmart brand name that Lowes and Home Depot carries. I traced that back to Amerisun Inc. which sounds like an importer and on the web page for Amerisun is a curious link. Down near the bottom under "Electric Snow Blowers" is "Sim-Binh-Dan" - > :http://simthanhdong.com/loai/90-Sim-Binh-Dan

It has a listing for different models in _Vietnamese Dong_ (_VND) :wacko::wacko:

_Wasn't it bad enough we gave up and ran away now they're going to beat up us some more with Snow Blowers made in the tropics ?? At least with China they get snow.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

China is not as inexpensive place anymore to manufacture items as they once were. Nike makes shoes in Indonesia and now even Vietnam and their labor cost are a fraction of what China's are. Cheaper Labor means more money for the CEO'S and the their board of directors. Walmart farms out it's labor on clothing they sell to the cheapest places possible and soon other multinational companies will be manufacturing in other low wage countries other than China. Heck Toro builds all it's 2 stage snow blowers in Mexico now and no longer in MN were it's corporate offices are.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

looks LIKE a death warmed over mtd. if you ask me.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

where ever its made I don't want one


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that I'd rather have a shovel than that.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Better check the country of origin on that shovel first :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

You know you're in big trouble when the chute clearing tool happens to be longer than auger bucket it's sitting on.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Better check the country of origin on that shovel first :icon-hgtg:


Ha, you are correct.


----------

